# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) شروحات :  تفليش Energy S7

## sab_bane

اعتذر عن عدم تنسيق الموضوع و لكن ...........  
[CENTER]اولا نبدئ بتحميل الفلاشة ;     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        وهي تحتوي على الدرايفر والفلاشر و الفلاشة     الان بعد تحميل الملف نقوم بفك الضغط عنه ثم نقوم بتشغيل البرنامج المسمى ; EnergyUpdater.exe    الان نقوم بغلق الجهاز نهائيا ثم نقوم بتوصيله بالكابل usb مع الضغط على الزر الموجود بجانب 
 مدخل الشاحن بعد ذالك يجب تنصيب الدرايفرات الموجودة مع الفلاشر    البقية مع الصور 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  في هذه اللحظة لو كان كل شيء كما يجب سيسطلب البرنامج موافقتك لاتمام العملية 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيراخي زكرياء 
الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## salihmob

مشكوؤ علي الشرح 
وللعلم برنامج live suite  يقوم بتفليش 80% من انواع التابلت والاندرويد الصيني 
وهو برنامج لا غني عنه  
الف شكر يا غالي

----------


## khaled.wagih

الغ شكر على هذا المجهود

----------


## alfannan87

[alf chokr

----------


## mado92477

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## osa_hagr2006

مشكور علي هذا الجهد

----------


## sacalove

جزاك الله خيراخي زكرياء  الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## dadi1974

*شكرا و* *بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

